# Menard's vs. Lowe's vs. Home Depot



## Cory

I took my first trip into a Menard's this past weekend and I was truly impressed with their lumber and tool selection. I only have Lowe's and Home Depot around me and by comparison, they're terrible. Menard's had actual Baltic birch plywood in 4×8 sheets in 1/4", 1/2", and 3/4". They also had a bevy of other sheet goods that you just don't see in the other big box stores. Their tool department looked more like a woodworking store than a typical home improvement store.

Maybe it's just the demographic of that particular Menard's (north side of Indianapolis) but I left wishing there was one closer to me.

What are your experiences with the borg's?


----------



## dennis

They have driven out local family owned hardware and lumber stores that offered better selection and quality. That is the fact. I really hate to see them.


----------



## longgone

I have never heard of Menards before. They apparently are not around Louisiana. In my are of Louisiana there are plenty Lowes and Home Depot storres that carry crappy lumber and so-so tools.


----------



## NBeener

"In my are of Louisiana there are plenty Lowes and Home Depot storres that carry crappy lumber and so-so tools."

And WHO could ask for more than THAT ;-)

I visited a Menards, in Minnesota. I agree. I'm fortunate to have-in a 100,000 person town-HD, Lowes, a quality Ace franchise w/two locations, and a pretty excellent lumberyard.


----------



## wiswood2

I buy from them al the time great store good prices better selction
Chuck


----------



## Sawkerf

I've never been to a Menards, but we have HD and Lowes here in northern CA. IMO, Lowes and HD are almost the same except for the paint job. Lowes tends to be a little neater inside and is probably more popular with the young DIY'ers who I think are somewhat intimidated by the "contractor look" of most HD's.

I use both depending on location, but never buy my cabinet wood or hardware from them. I buy from cabinet supply companies who have a much better selection of better quality stuff.


----------



## Eric_S

Cory are you speaking of the Menards on 96th street? I'll have to check out their wood selection.

The lowes on Shadeland and 82nd carries baltic birch plywood too. The home depot though between 82nd and 96th on Bash has some birch, but only in small sizes.

I think I'm a little spoiled though, within 10 miles of me I have Ace hardware, Lowes, Home Depot, Menards, Rockler, and Woodcraft  So I tend to hit up the big box stores first because they are cheaper and then move to the woodworking stores when I can't find specific tools from the others. For wood though I only would buy plywood from the big box stores and thats only to use for shop jigs, although Lowes near me had some very nice baltic birch.


----------



## bayspt

I thinks it varies alot on the area. Major cities tend to have more since they have a wider customer base. I was in a Menards once that had several stationary jointers, hybrid table saws, etc. But then again my dad's HD has a lot more selection than mine since he lives in a bigger city.


----------



## mark88

well considering lowes has only been in canada for a yr and home depot is right across the street from my house, i have to vote for home depot…i pretty much live there lol never heard of menards around here


----------



## christherookie

I just hit Menards on the southside of Indianapolis last week (southport road). I live down in Franklin and we have a Lowes 2 minutes from my house. I checked it out for tools but primarily lumber. There is definitely a lot more in the way of plywood selection. It's a mix of stuff between menards and lowes for hardwood.

Maybe it's the time of day I have gone to each but the lowes staff seems to be more knowledgeable. Menards = young staff while my lowes has a bit older staff.


----------



## Eric_S

Menards is mainly a Midwest store, so if you live somewhere else you probably haven't heard of it.

Christherookie, I've noticed the opposite with staff. The lowes near me seems to be a younger staffing, doesn't seem to be as knowledeable, and usually I take whatever they say with a grain of salt. But the home depot guys near me are on top of their game which most of the questions I've had for them.


----------



## davidpettinger

When in a pinch, You can also go to the contractors desk and ask to see the brochure on specialty lumbers, all is at least s2s and some s4s. Mahogany, Cherry, Oak, and Alder. Might be some more, bee a while since I ordered from them. Not too badly priced when in a pinch.


----------



## WoodSparky

My sister told me about Menards while I was visting her in the Chicago area. Spent a few hours looking around came back with some goodies like a 24" phillips screwdriver, hey you never kwow.
Here in Jersey, we do not have a Menards,Rockler or Woodcraft, Just HD. As for Ace Hardware when you go there, you need the proper stance. Bent over walking in backwards.


----------



## botanist

We've got all three here in central Illinois but I like Menard's the best for lumber choice. The tool choice is limited to cheap imports from China and most of the big name stuff is limited. I'd go to Lowe's or Home Depot for tools, but to Menard's for lumber.


----------



## jpw1995

No Menards in Louisville either. Between Lowes and HD, I'll take Lowes. The customer service at my local Lowes just seems better than HD.


----------



## MrsN

I grew up with menards only. My home time once had three menards stores open at one time (they were re-locating one store so the new one was "grand opening" while the old one was closing) I have moved away from home and now have all three of the big-box stores. Menards is the most comfortable for me, I know where to look to find what I want.


----------



## Viking

Menard's seem to be only in the midwest states.

http://www.menards.com/storeLocator.do


----------



## Cory

Eric: I went first to the store on 96th, then to the one off of Southport. Both were great. I also hit the Rockler retail store on Castleton (I've bought from them online for a while, but had never been to a bricks and mortar store).

Both of the Lowe's and Home Depot stores in my area are great for simple hardware and they have a good selection of tools, too.

Maybe I was just enamored with the shiny new toy…..


----------



## dtsmith

For general lumber, I will use all three major retailers since they all have just about the same selection in my town. Most of the time it just depends on which one I'm closer to when I'm out and about. For power tools and a lot of accessories, Menards seems to be at least half a step below Lowes or HD in quality. In the last year, I've found the Rockler and Woodcraft stores in Indy so if I need something more specialized than general hardware, I'll make the 1 hour drive down or order it online. I also just found Northwest Lumber in Indy. I don't know how it compares to other quality lumber yards, but it beats the heck out of anything we have here.


----------



## asthesawturns

They all have their place, Menards tends to be cheaper and have better sheet goods, except lumber 4s style is pricey. Their tools are cheap and that is what you pay for, cheeeeeap tools. Hd and Lowes seem to be about the same to me, but better quality tools, HD has the edge I think with some of the rigid tools, I said "some". I buy my lumber from Rockler, Woodcraft, and another lumberyard, we have here. Menards for some tools ( cheap chisels I can grind and bend anyway I want, cheap clamps) when I cant afford the good stuff, and sheet goods. And go to HD for screws, and "some" rigid tools ( oscillating spindle/belt sander, eventually the jointer, Porter cable 892pk router). Everything has its place as long as you have the time to think carefully and compare what you are really in the market for. 
Honestly I hate them all for taking all of my disposable income.


----------



## Raspar

Being a mid-westerner, I remember when we only had a Menards and I actually worked there making sure nobody stole a 2×2… Even carried a gun, not kidding. John was worried about this. Anyway to the point, Menards has always had the worst wood in the area. When HD and now Lowes moved in while a little more expensive we were happy not to have to waste a half hour trying to find a non twisted 2×4. At that point the wood was all kept outside, since the competition arrived they now have moved the bulk of the wood inside which helps.

I still see that Menards has the lower quality, but are a little cheaper. I use budget verses quality to decide where I go. I found a huge difference even among the Menards stores as I live in a area that has many I can shop where its most convenient. Again I would look at the quality when shopping and decide which store caries the best product for the money.


----------



## asthesawturns

Incedentally, they are tearing down my local menards and building a new one. Sooooo…. they are having a big sale, alot like my dog on the paper before she was trained to go outside.. *Craps half off*. LOL Anyone with a pug knows what I am talking about. The store will be closed for a full year.


----------



## araldite

I live within 15 minutes of 3 HDs and 2 Lowes. The wood at HD is consistently so bad it's obvious they never replenish their stock. It's the place to go if you want to learn about all the different ways wood can warp. Lowes, on the other hand, at least refills their stacks once in a while. I check their wood every time I go in there and every once in awhile I catch it just right so I can pick up a dozen or so nice pieces, mainly poplar, just to have on hand. For serious projects, I go to a lumber yard that carries a full assortment of dimensioned domestic hardwoods and softwoods.


----------



## christherookie

I just remembered there is an 84-Lumber store about 20 minutes away from my house. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Rasta

I HATE MENARDS! I hate that I have to walk through isles of groceries when I am there looking for hardware, I hate walking in there and feeling like I am in a Wal-Mart, I will never buy a tool there and only go when in a VERY tight pinch. A lumber/appliance/grocery store, what's next wil they be selling cars out back, maybe a designer clothing department, maybe I could just send my money to China and cut out the middlemen. If you are going to tout yourself as a lumber, hardware, tool store then sell that. I asked a "sales associate" where something was and he told me he didn't know, but if I found it could I come find him and let him know so he would know the next time someone asked. I HATE MENARDS!


----------



## Satterfield_Ben

I have HD and two Lowes within 15 minutes of driving. I tend to shop that HD more often since it is not as busy. I wouldn't be surprise if the HD went out of busy, they are never busy. I would agree that for the most part the stores are identical. I do price compare before I buy stuff, it is about 50/50 on who is cheaper on each piece.

I've seen Menards when driving up to Illinois, will need to make a field trip the next time I go out west.


----------



## Toolboss

I hate Menard's. They are dropping name brands like Stanley as quickly as they can and replacing them with Chinese JUNK!. For example, I bought a solid pine door and the pre-hung hinges were not strong enough to hold up the door. (Hinges were made in South America.) I know for a fact (I've been there) one of the "made in america" companies they are advertising…every one of the workers in the plant can't speak English. They carry very few name brand tools because the good companies will no longer sell to them. With the majority of the brands you still recognize (like JET) it is the cheap "big box store" version of the tool. It's all about the cheapest possible product at the highest price they can get away with. (Hey the kid needs money to race NASCAR)

Worse for me, I live in the hometown of Menard's. They employee around 2500 people here and threaten to "leave" if the city let's a Home Depot or Lowes in. My nearest Lowes is 95 miles and Home Depot is 75 miles.

Yes, I too feel he (John and the kids) want to be the "WalMart with wood" You can buy just about anything ….. except good quality products.


----------



## JimNEB

I have a couple of Menards about 50 miles from me, so I end up going there quite a bit. I get some specialty lumber there. I don't care much for their tools, I'll drive the 90 miles to HD to check out the rigid tools if I need something I can't order off the net. I agree with Roscoe, it feels like you are in a wal-mart when you walk down an isle. But beggers can't be choosey, when you live in a small town in the middle of nowhere…


----------



## UncleHank

Of the three (Home Depot, Lowes, and Menards) I have to say that I hate Menards the least.


----------



## RvK

I have all three within 15 minutes of my house, and unfortuanetly they're the only decent local sources for wood and tools (well, also sears, and HF). The Menards has a fairly wide selection of dimensioned and sheet goods, Lowe's has a decent selection of the common stuff and better prices, Home Depot I never bother with for wood, they have the highest prices and most limited selection.

As far as tools they all emphasize different brands, I'd say I've bought most of what I have now from Lowe's, tho most of my clamps I've gotten from Menards (they run frequent sales on Irwin tools).

My biggest complaint with big box stores (around here at least) is that the customer service sucks. They rarely care about the individual, and its difficult to find someone knowledgeable enough about the merchandise to be able to intelligently answer questions.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

As much as lowes and HD and Walmart for that matter drive out small businesses. My local hardware store has hammers starting at $30. My $7 one from HD works just fine. Granted big box stores are cheaper and often have poorer materials but local stores are expensive even for the materials they have. The markup must awfully high on most items.


----------



## PaulfromVictor

I don't see Amazon.com on the ticket. I would like to do a write in ballot for Amazon.

Best selection for tools (or anything), hands down. Almost always the best price, they bring it to your door with free shipping on over $25. User reviews a great source of information in making buying choices.

I use HD only when I have to. Before owning a jointer and planer I did buy some overpriced warped dimensioned wood there. It drives me nuts that they have price stickers all over it. Your knowledgable lumber guy/gal won't do that. Yuk.

Lowes is copycat/ same to me. No Menards here.


----------



## MarkwithaK

Menards can be hit or miss in this area depending on which one you go to, we have 4 all within approximately 30 minutes of one another. The one closest to me is complete garbage. The newer ones are bigger, better stocked and have a better wood selection with the newest one having an actual indoor "lumber yard" (in reality it's more like wood storage). The down fall of Menards is that the staff have no idea what they are doing and sre there simply to stock shelves and direct customers to a specific aisle.

On one memorable occasion I asked an employee where they kept their silicone, after staring at me blankly for 10-15 seconds her response was "I'm looking at you like this because I have no idea what you are talking about. Is it sand?"

Their website is just as bad. They do not list any regular stocked items, only a form of their weekly sales flier. I had a very heated e-mail exchange with one of their corporate service people. When the first one opened in my area it drove out a small Mom & Pop hardware store that had been here for as long as I could remember, one that was full of knowledgeable people. For me Menards is a last resort 9 times out of 10.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Big box prices are lower in some cases because of their bulk buying power. They sell some items lower than my wholesale house can get them for!! :-(( That is why local hardware stores cannot compete, then if they carry quality vs, junk, there's another 50%.


----------



## JasonIndy

I visit the Menards on the west side of Indy occasionally. I think they're pretty good to work with and their lumber selection seems to be decent. I get annoyed that only certain stores carry certain brands (i.e. Ridgid at Home Depot.)

My wife used to work at a Hardware Hank her dad owned (it's a franchise up in WI and MN), and she said the business model at Menards is more aligned with that of Wal Mart. They don't keep a strict inventory on a lot of items, if they find something cheap they'll get a couple pallets and see how much they can sell. I think that's why Menards' website doesn't carry any inventory listings. FWIW, I've found the inventory listings on HD and Lowes' websites to be extremely inaccurate.

I bought a Ridgid 6" jointer at HD a few months ago for $301. I actually had to ask an employee to look up the price because he didn't believe me and even after seeing it I think he had a hard time believing they would discount it as much as they did. On the other hand, people at Menards seem to have a better grasp on what they're carrying.


----------



## buck_n_a

Have a personal vendetta with HD after terrible customer service. I really like my local Lowes but I have found a local wood working speciality store that I really like for my upcoming projects. Menards I see as a cheap low quality version of Lowes and HD. I have not checked out their sheet goods but I might have to based on some comments here.


----------



## tomfromwinnipeg

We have HD but not Lowes, we do have a knock off called Rona but same crap as HD. I will make the 90 minut drive south to norht dakota and menards because the price is half that of HD. In Canada we pay close to 90 bucks for 1 sheet of 3/4 Oak plywood.
Windsor plywood used to be good but is getting out hardwoods in our area and becoming a flooring store.
Have to go to a wood wholesaler now for hardwood but need to buy large quantities under a commercial account.
Home Depot here has the worst customer service.


----------



## Cory

I didn't really expect to hit such a nerve…..My next forum topic will be a question on whether or not everyone should have a Sawstop!!!! ;-)


----------



## 8iowa

Here in Gainesville, FL we only have a Lowes and HD. Both of them are excellent sources for Chinese tools and plywood. The Ace Hardware gave up two years ago. There is a small independent hardware store still hanging on. Interestingly, some of the small communities 25 miles or so outside of Gainesville have thriving Ace Hardware stores.

When we are in the U.P. there is a choice of an Ace Hardware (25 miles and nice people) or a Menards (45 miles and a huge inventory). I bought some plywood at Menards and asked if it could be cut on their panel saw. The young lad gave me a glazed eye look and said "what's a panel saw?". Duh…......obviously, they didn't have one.


----------



## knotscott

No Menard's around here, but the Lowes around us are much nicer stores than the HDs. I use both depending on convenience, item, and sales.

Most of my smaller tool and accessory purchases are done online when the discounts are too good to pass up: Infinity, Holbren, Amazon, ReconSales, CPO, Tyler Tool, Sears, Rockler, Woodcraft, Harbor Freight, Hartville, Ebay….I tend to go where the deal is.


----------



## gwurst

I like Menard's sheet goods selection. I usually buy my baltic birch plywood from there. It seems to be of decent quality.


----------



## TheDane

For years, Menards had the worst customer service I had ever experienced … found this to be the case in Menards stores in several different cities here in the upper Midwest.

That all changed 10+ years ago. I have always believed that they had to shape up customer service when Home Depot and Lowes started coming into the markets Menards had been dominate in.

Their lumber and sheet goods selection is (in my area, at least) much better than Home Depot. Tool selection at the 3 Menards stores in our area is not as good as it was a few years ago.


----------



## Wadeh

No Menards here in Cheyenne, WY only Lowes and HD. Nearest Menards is @ 100mi away. Wish we had a Menards here. My personal favorite for any type of lumber for my projects is Sears Trostel. http://www.sears-trostel.com/ they have about everything you can imagine and the staff is very well informed, educated, helpful and if they dont know something they will find out the answer while you are there or will actually call you if it takes a few days…. check em out!


----------



## NathanAllen

For me it's a choice between Menards and SPF/Treated.

The Menards in my area stock DougFir, LVL and the occassional SYP. They also carry S2S/1E Oak at $1.99 a BF, when on sale, which is always.

Sheet goods are also extensive, at least compared to the garbage we have in our buying districts for Lowes and HD.


----------



## surfin2

We have Lowe's and Home Depot here in Up State NY and they cater to the weekend wanttoBe a Wood Worker. No offense to the week end Wood Worker. What they handle is an insult to the wood worker. The wood selection is crap and very, very limited, the same goes for there tools… I can't count how many times I went in there looking for something and they didn't have it, when I asked they looked at me like I had 3 heads.

When I watch Norm, he says you can get this at your local Home center. Of all the plywood that he uses 99 % of it you can't get at my local Home center. I never even knew that they sold prefinished plywood.


----------



## a1Jim

There's no menards round these parts up in these here hills.


----------



## BOB67CAM

ive got menards, home depot and lowes all within 10 mins of me, i do try to stay away from the tools however the wood, as i recall menards has about 7 types of woods lowes is 5 and home depot is 3 not to mention buying walnut at menards versus rockler is a HUGE difference..talk about more for your money…lol
and menards has a huge amount of the more in depth products then the other 2 
o and menards dont close at 6pm either, how irritating….(rockler does) especially when its a 45 min drive to the closest 1….


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Save Big Money at Menards. I love that store. They don't have them here in Az. and I can't wait to get back to Michigan to shop there.They have good prices and good quality wood for most projects. They are limited on hardwoods as are Lowe's and the Depot but us LJ's know the best places to buy our hardwood.


----------



## Padre

Cory, not ANOTHER sawstop thread!!!!! NOOOOOO!!!


----------



## deeman

I think there is a Menards in Richmond Indiana which is about an hour away. I may try it some weekend


----------



## mark88

The second I walk into lowes I have people jumping on my a** buggin me. HD doesn't do that to me. I'm a man I don't need directions, sooner or later I will find it! lol


----------



## kaylee22

I'm working on building a shed and I wonder what store is best.


----------



## bandit571

Within 40 miles: 
three Lowes
one Home Despot
one Menards

Also a few real Hardware stores

And, IF I need hardwood, three Amish retailers of lumber.

Lowes= too much money for what they sell
HD= go there only for a few types of tools. They have a lot of them, but rarely what I am looking for

Menards= good pricing, decent lumber. Hardwoods are wrapped in plastic. Tool section isn't too bad.


----------



## stevepeterson

There are no Menards around here. I wish there were when I hear about some of their sale prices.

My experiences with Lowes and HD are opposite from Mark's. The HD is crawling with third party sales people trying to sell me something that I didn't ask for. I have about a 50% chance of abandoning my half full cart and driving 5 miles to Lowes.


----------



## DrDirt

We have Menards and Lowes here for wood.
Add True Value here keeping good supply of woodworking stuff from Dewalt, Steel City, Delta and Kreg.

downside of Menards is you are accosted constantly by people trying to get you to install Dish Network.

Upside is they have a lot of great sales on small islands down the center Aisle, freezers full of Bacon or Lloyds Spare ribs etc.
I always make a "lap" to see what is new that I can't live without whenever I go in.

THey do a neat job of having "basic Chinese tools, along side name brand stuff"... so there are "Masterforce Clamps, and Jorgensen" etc.


----------



## kepy

They opened a Menards about 60 miles from me so made a visit. Was very disappointed as couldn't see that they were any better than HD or Lowes, just bigger.
I have never seen any of them that carry Baltic Birch as it comes in 5×5 sheets not 4×8. I have had HD order it for me but do have a specialty store that carries it.


----------



## wmlaveck

I live in Fort Wayne, IN. Here we have HD, Lowe's and Menards. I almost never shop HD as there is now only one store and the furthest from me. Most of my wood, hardware and tool shopping is done at Menards. A plus for lowes is that they always give me a 10% veteran discount. That said, I usually save more than 10% at Menards. Also they tend to have sales on many of their lower priced products selling at $10, $20 and $30. When HD and Lowe's puts out a sale flyer most, if not all, products start at $300 and above consisting of Kitchen appliances, laundry appliances, flooring, roofing and other high priced products. Finally, I love Menards rebate system. Their rebates are the easiest to use. They all go to the same address so multiple rebates can be mailed together.


----------



## JADobson




----------



## JCamp

There is a Menards and Lowe's about 40min from my home. Menards offers the best prices in general but Lowe's has much better customer service and will price match if u ask them to. Menards hires really young folks. Nothing against that since they hav to work too but they are useless unless you are just wanting to check out. It's not a sin to be stupid but it is to stay stupid. So if I want help with something I go to Lowe's. Most everyone there is 40+ years old and has some life experience and will actually try to help u.
Home Depot is a good hour and a half from me but I do know ppl that will drive that extra time because it's a really nice store


----------

